# Dakine Low Roller...deep enough question.



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems to me that you answered your own question. 8 > 6


----------



## goodmatt78 (Oct 8, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Seems to me that you answered your own question. 8 > 6


Yeah, but it is a soft bag, so it has some give. Just looking for feedback on if it will be stressing the zipper or be fine. With all the great reviews from this bag, I haven't heard this concern before. Thanks.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

As you said, it's a soft bag. The sides might be 6", but there will be plenty of 'flex room' still.

FWIW, I have the wheelie gig. Not sure how deep it is, but the times I've traveled with it, it has been extremely loaded down with no issues. It was packed tight, but the zippers showed no problems(and this was with multiple boards bigger and wider than what you have).


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

goodmatt78 said:


> I am looking at either the Dakine Low Roller or the Burton Wheelie Gig. I know both have been discussed on here in great detail.
> 
> I am concerned with with 6 inch depth of the Low Roller. My Gnu mutants folded down are taller than 6 inch....closer to 8 without removing straps. Will this fit without removing straps?
> 
> ...


I have the Wheelie Gig, used to to travel from Aus to NZ and to Canada both times stuffed with my gear and didn't have a problem. The rest test will be next time when I have a few more boards and even more gear in there haha


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You will be just fine. Width is not an issue, and it's soft-sided so slightly taller bindings won't matter either. I've flown with mine over 10x and have been able to pack multiple boards in there.


----------



## Flipz (Jan 4, 2013)

I am also looking at the Dakine Low Roller for my board setup but I have the same width dilemma. I just got a Burton Clash 155 and Burton Mission bindings size L and I measured the missions on the clash at 13,7 inches wide with about an inch showing outside the board waist. The bag measures at 12 inches wide and I am not sure whether this 1,7 inch would be a problem.

have anyone tried it, will the highbacks of the bindings get damaged or is there another similarly spec-ed bag for wider setups?

Anyone with Burton Missions using the Low Roller btw?


----------



## goodmatt78 (Oct 8, 2012)

I got the low roller and ended up working great with my highbacks. I actually can put mine in a snowboard sleeve and put that in the low roller with my wifes skis. Boots just won't fit this way.


----------



## Flipz (Jan 4, 2013)

What size are your boots? My second concern is with the outer pockets, some people say boots larger than 10 would not fit.

I have size 11 boots but they have Burton's Shrinkage tech and supposedly imprint size 10 but that would not matter size-wise in the boot pocket I assume 

By the way what size bindings/board do you have in the bag?


----------



## goodmatt78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Flipz said:


> What size are your boots? My second concern is with the outer pockets, some people say boots larger than 10 would not fit.
> 
> I have size 11 boots but they have Burton's Shrinkage tech and supposedly imprint size 10 but that would not matter size-wise in the boot pocket I assume
> 
> By the way what size bindings/board do you have in the bag?


I have k2 10.5 and they fit fine. Remember, there are boot pockets on each end....both of mine fit in a single compartment w/o issue....11 should be fine to fit both in a single compartment. You may just have to turn them 90deg.


----------



## Flipz (Jan 4, 2013)

Great to hear that! I think I am going to buy the Dakine Low Roller, I simply can't fine a better value snowboard bag for the money


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Burton Custom 163, Cartels size Large and ION boots size 12 in Dakine low roller 165. The boots fit easily in the pockets and the board with bindings fits nicely inside the bag. There is a tiny bit of stress in the bag from the bindings, but it is negligible.


----------



## Flipz (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent to hear that  My Missions have almost the same size of a highback as the Cartels so this is definite that my board with bindings on will fit . Thanks!


----------

